# Second hand car



## ashish76 (Feb 16, 2012)

How much would a good second hand car will cost.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

ashish76 said:


> how much would a good second hand car will cost.


nearly the same as a new one . How long is a bit of string.

Sorry I forgot to say welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Cars keep there value hear , i heard a story of a fiat 500 sold 30 years later and it was sold for more then the origional price
100,000LE would get you a reliable second hand car


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

If Horus is lurking he could set you up with a nice cut & shut,


----------



## ashish76 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for welcoming me!


----------

